# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Perse gjuha greke ne K.O.A.SH?

## sabah08

Mbi gjuhen greke ne faqen e web sitit te  Kishes Orthodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare !!

Po te shikoni faqen e kishes ortodokse ne rrjet, midis gjuhes shqipe te detyruar dhe asaj anglishte, do te vini re dhe gjuhen greke!

Kete mund ta verifikoni personalisht: www.orthodoxalbania.org

Kureshtja na detyroi  dergimin e  nje  mesazhi  sqarimi ne lidhje me perdorimin  e  gjuhes greke,  dhe pergjigjja qe morem ishte kjo:

Pershendetje! Gezuar festat dhe qofte nje vit i bekuar!
Gezohemi qe keni vizituar faqen tone te internetit! Ne kete faqe perpiqemi te presantojme nje tablo te jetes dhe veprimtarise se Kishes Orthodokse te Shqiperise .... Dhe ne kete kuader perpiqemi ta prezantojme ne nje publik te gjere, ashtu sic eshte interneti qe nuk ka kufije (as shtetesh as kontinentesh) pra jo vetem shqiptar por edhe te huaj, keshtu shfrytezojme mundesine per ta prezantuar edhe ne anglisht si gjuha me e perdorur ne bote. ...Nderkohe ne jemi ne perpjekje e siper per te prezantuar jo vetem ne anglisht  por edhe ne gjuhe te tjera, si greqisht, rusisht etj. Kemi vene tani per tani si nje mundesi prezantimi edhe ne greqisht sepse eshte gjuha me e perdorshme pas anglishtes ne Kishen Orthodokse ne bote.  Dhe madje akoma jemi ne punim e siper sepse akoma nuk e kemi vendosur materjalin prezantues.
(njesoj sic e kemi ne shqip dhe ne anglisht).
Kjo eshte arsyeja e vendosjes se mundesise prezantuese ne gjuhen greke te jetes kishtare shqiptare, ashtu sic eshte edhe per anglishten dhe per gjuhe te tjera qe mendojme te veme ne te ardhmen.
Ju urojme shendet dhe suksese ne jete!
nga stafi orthchal

Pas mesazhit qe morem, verifikuam nese ishte e vertete qe gjuha greke ishte me e perdorura ne kishat ortodokse ne bote dhe kontrolluam  ne faqet e tyre te internetit.
Por ne  keto faqe nuk kishte asnje gjurme te gjuhes greke, sic pretendojne keta bukuroshet greko-file te kishes shqiptare!!

Shikojini vete  web faqet e kishave bullgare, ruse, serbe , rumune  nuk kane asnje gjurme te greqishtes!!
Kisha Bullgare eshte shpallur Autoqefale me  927 te eres sone,  por per liturgjine ka perdorur gjuhen e saj sllavo-bullgare qe ne vitin 893 te eres sone me ardhjen ne Bullgari te dy vellezerve  prifterinj, Cyril dhe Methodius, nga Thesaloniku  !
http://bulch.tripod.com/boc/mainpage.htm/

Kisha  Ruse eshte  shpallur Autoqefale me 1589 dhe ka perdorur gjithmone gjuhen e saj sllavo- ruse qe ne shekullin e 9-te te eres sone,  kur dy vellezerit prifterinj nga Thesaloniku,  Cyril dhe Methodius filluan kistianizimin e ruseve!! http://www.russianorthodoxchurch.ws/

Kisha Serbe eshte shpallur Autoqefale me  1880 dhe ka nisur  ne shekullin e 17 te perdore gjuhen serbe si gjuhe zyrtare  ne administrate, leter shkembime dhe ne liturgji.  http://www.serbianorthodoxchurch.com/

Kisha Rumune eshte shpallur Autoqefale me 1866  dhe ka perdorur si gjuhe liturgie gjuhen rumune qe me 1568! http://www.crestinism-ortodox.ro/
Mesazhit te dyte ku i pyesnim se pse tek faqet e kishave rumune, serbe, ruse, bulgare etj., nuk figuronte ndokund gjuha greke si "gjuha me e perdorur ne kishen ortodokse", nuk i janÃ« pergjigjur akoma.
KOASH duhet kthyer ne KOSH (plehrash) ose ne  KOHSH (Kisha Ortodokse Heteroqefale e Shqiperise).
Pra Kishe me vete jo e jo, po as Kishe shqiptare, pasi shqipen qe  perdor, e perdor thjesht nga halli.

----------


## skampin

Ështe e vertete qe asnje nga kishat qe kishe vene artikull nuk ka asnje llaf greqisht ne faqet e tyre,sa me shume kohe kalon me kete pleren janullatos ne krye te kishes aq me shume do te greqizohet kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare.

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Pse çuditeni ju Janullatosi ka mbaru edhe nje kurs per webmaster keshtu qe i rregullon vete gjerat qe neser kur te vijne "dite me shi " te dije se ku i pikon çatia  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sabah08

Misioni i janullatosit ne shqiperi nuk eshte ne te vertete ai fetar.E verteta eshte greqizimi i shqiperise se jugut nepermjet kthimit te ortodokseve shqiptare ne besimtare me bindje progreke.Presioni i vazhdueshem i qeverise greke mbi emigrantet akonomike myslimane i ka detyruar keta te fundit te humbasin identitetin e tyre duke u kthyer ne "vorioepirote''me emra e mbiemra te krishteresh.Nje ndihme te pakursyer per konvertimin e ketyre personave neper keshillat bashkiake ka dhene edhe kisha e drejtuar nga janullatosi.

----------


## altin55

Kane nje propagand shejtanesh shume te keqe, muslimave te greqis u bejne presion per debim nga greqia, kurse ketu ne forum na etikojne si arab, taliban, jevg etj. pre e propagandes ketu ne forum bien disa musliman me emer, dhe u dalin per krah ketyre. shumica e ortodokse ketu jane arumuner (vleher ose cobenj), tani kaq gjykoni ju, u bene keta te me etikojne mua, dhe muslimanet e tjer,si arab, taliban, jevg etj. un jane shume i sigurt qe po te plasi nje lufte ne shqiperi, keta do tja shkelin vrapit, per mos te thene qe do vijne e do na sulmojne.
Vlen te permendet, qe eshte nje pakic shume e vogel, qe nuk jane ne rangun e ketyre.

Dola ca nga tema, sorry

----------


## Darius

century kush te ka thene ty qe shumica e ortodokseve ne forum jane arumune? Une shpenzoj mjaftueshem kohe gjate dites ne forum dhe lexoj kryesisht cdo gje por sme ka rene ne sy asnje deklarate e ndonje ortodoksi ne besim qe te thote se eshte arumun. Nga e nxorre ti kete konkluzion?

----------


## D@mian

Vllehet nuk jane komunitet etnik por kulturor dhe linguistik (mgjs pak prej tyre e flasin tanime gjuhen latinogjene). Etnologjikisht jane shume te afert me Shqiptaret (ne mos popullsi Iliro-Trakase te latinizuara gjuhesisht). Fiset Vllahe ne Mesjete shfaqen perbri atyre Shqiptare (lexo Hamond) dhe nganjehere eshte e veshtire per historianet te dallojne keto fise nga njeri tjetri. Ata jane shume mire te inkorporuar ne kombin shqiptar dhe kane dhene e japin kontribut te cmuar ne perparimin dhe ri-evropianizimin e tij. *Shume* prej punetoreve te Rilindjes kane qene vllehe me prejardhje. 

Sa per sqarim, personalisht nuk kam asnje damar vllah, se mos me hidhet ne fyt Century  :ngerdheshje: , por edhe po te kisha do ta kisha per nder.

----------


## altin55

> por edhe po te kisha do ta kisha per nder.


me kete te fundit i dole ne krahe kolegut tend, good d@mian good, jo keq

----------


## Darius

Dmth dalja e D@mianit ne 'krahun' tim, automatikisht me ben mua arumun? Ti qenke dhe shakator o Century  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Borix

Te tera keto jane pasoja te shkakut kryesor:

----------


## Albo

Sabah (me emer turk) ashtu sic ti vret syte gjuha greke ne faqen e KOASH, besoj se ti vret syte edhe flamuri bizantin qe ke poshte emrit, apo jo?

Apo nuk e ke kuptuar akoma qe edhe ai flamuri ka dale nga Kisha Orthodhokse e "grekerve"?

Kur ta kuptosh, hajde te hapesh nje teme tjeter ne forum, kesaj here me titull "Perse mbajme nje flamur kombetar si te grekerve e mbare orthodhokseve ne mbare boten?"

Albo

----------


## Bel ami

Janollatosi ka ardhur ne Shqiperi kur ishte President Ramiz Alija.Shteti Shqiptar eshte i ndare nga feja dhe nuk mund ta detyroje Kishen Ortodokse Shqiptare  se cilin te zgjedhe ne krye te saj.Nuk dua ti dal ne mbrojte Berishes, por pse nuk nxoret ndonje fotografi te Janollatosit me Moisiun apo Nanon e Ramen?Mos e perzieni politiken ne kete mes.
Politika duhet ti "prese duart prifterinjve si ai Thomollari i Permetit qe zhvarrosi fshataret e Kosines dhe i shiste si eshtra te ushtareve Greke te rene ne Luften e Dyte Boterore.
 I takon komunitetit Ortodoks qe te ndaloje kete propagande qe gatuhet ne kuzhinat e patriakanes greke dhe shitet si Shqiptare.

----------


## geezer

NCNCNCNCN shqiptar  te devijuar

----------


## Kavir

> Sabah (me emer turk) ashtu sic ti vret syte gjuha greke ne faqen e KOASH, besoj se ti vret syte edhe flamuri bizantin qe ke poshte emrit, apo jo?
> 
> Apo nuk e ke kuptuar akoma qe edhe ai flamuri ka dale nga Kisha Orthodhokse e "grekerve"?
> 
> Kur ta kuptosh, hajde te hapesh nje teme tjeter ne forum, kesaj here me titull "Perse mbajme nje flamur kombetar si te grekerve e mbare orthodhokseve ne mbare boten?"
> 
> Albo


Mua o Albo s`me pelqen shume te bej "te fortin", kur flas me "te zotin e shtepise", por mos ja ja fut Rroma per Toma.

Ai flamuri "ortodoks" ka histori me te vjeter se ortodokset, dhe me te vjeter edhe se shoku Jezu Krisht. 
Shqiponja perpara se te behej "ortodokse" ka qene shpendi i Zeusit, pra pagane. Prandaj here tjere me i kujdesshem kur u ve "targat"simboleve dhe flamujve.
Dhe ne thelb eshte me shume simbol i pushtetit (pra politik) sesa fetar.


Pse ka me shume se 17 shekuj propagande qe Kryqi eshte simbol i krishtere, qe Krishtlindjet jane feste e krishtere dhe qe shqiponja qenka "ortodokse" etj etj etj nuk do te thote se gjerat jane pikerisht ashtu.

Dhe ashtu sikurse kryqi i diellit, per te krishteret simbolizon Krishtin (kryqezim, larje mekatesh, rigjallje), ashtu edhe per shqiptaret shqiponja "bizantine" nuk ka aspak kuptim "ortodoks".

Nqs dikujt shqiponja i kujton Patriakanen, ne shqiptareve na kujton Gjergj Kastriotin, dhe simbolin dybriresh te dhise.



Sa per temen, ja kam kthyer njehere pergjigjen.

Ne duhet te gezohemi qe ka edhe opsionin "shqip". Nuk do ishte ndonje cudi qe te ishte harruar, per ceshtje tekniko-burokratike. Gjera qe ndodhin, si puna e kompjuterave te doganes qe prishen gjithmone me raste festash.

----------


## sabah08

> Sabah (me emer turk) ashtu sic ti vret syte gjuha greke ne faqen e KOASH, besoj se ti vret syte edhe flamuri bizantin qe ke poshte emrit, apo jo?
> 
> Apo nuk e ke kuptuar akoma qe edhe ai flamuri ka dale nga Kisha Orthodhokse e "grekerve"?
> 
> Kur ta kuptosh, hajde te hapesh nje teme tjeter ne forum, kesaj here me titull "Perse mbajme nje flamur kombetar si te grekerve e mbare orthodhokseve ne mbare boten?"
> 
> Albo


E shoh dhe e kuptoj mjaft mire pozicionin qe ke mare persa u perket temave qe i perkasin ceshtjes kombetare.Jeta ne emigrim ta paska ftohur gjakun shqiptar dhe feja te paska indoktrinuar se tepermi.Do te kujtoja nje sentence te Nolit i cili edhe pasi u largua nga shqiperia nuk pushoi se shprehuri dashurine dhe mbeshtetjen per token e te pareve te tij:neno shqiperi mos ki frike se ke djemte ne amerike.Mjafton kjo shprehje e fameshme per te na dhene kurajo ne shqiptareve qe kemi mbetur ketu ne atdheun tone te dashur per te mos lejuar qe te preken akoma kilometrat katrore qe kane mbetur.A e di se sa kane qene siperfaqet e banuara nga shqiptaret.Edhe sikur ta dish perseri jam i obliguar ta them :majmun duke kercyer: bi 120 mije kilometra katrore dhe 3/4 jane uzurpuar nga keta ortodokset qe me sa shoh te paskan hedhur trute e gomarit.Eshte vete fakti qe ti u kundervihesh vellezerve te tu prej gjaku dhe i mban anen nje prifti grek qe ndodhet ne shqiperi jo per te instruktuar prifterinjte shqiptare per ecurine e fese,por me mision greqizimin e shqiperise.Lexoi mire deklaratat e bera nga anastasi ne ditet e para te ardhjes ne shqiperi drejtuar presidentit Alia: Si një peshkop ortodoks dhe si një studiues, dua t`ju siguroj ju shkëlqesi, në mënyrën më të dukshme, se misioni i patriarkut eksark në Shqipëri kërkon ekskluzivisht t`i shërbesh me sinqeritet popullit të dashur shqiptar në këtë kohë kritike dhe të ndihmohet për të çuar përpara çështjen e paqës dhe të mirëkuptimit vëllazëror në Evropë dhe në botë”.Kemi po ashtu edhe nje deklarim te at Artur Liolin dhene gazetes Koha Jone ne 1994:
    “Të gjithë e dimë që Janullatosi erdhi në Shqipëri si misionar i përkohshëm….E theksoj ai erdhi me një kusht: si i përkohshëm”.
    Nëse do të gruponim drejtimet e punës se Janullatosit sot në Shqipëri më kryesoret do të ishin:

    -Ngritja e një strukture kishtare që t`i përgjigjet interesave të Greqisë.

    -Theksimi se të gjithë ortodoksët e Shqipërisë janë grekë ose kriptogrekë.

    -Përdorja e greqishtes në ceremonitë fetare.

    -Marrja e financimeve edhe nga organizatat “vorio-epirote” për të ndërtuar kisha sipas një stili grek.

    -Reklamimi si “shenjtorë” i tipave të tillë si Kozma Etoliani, që në thelb kanë punuar kundër gjuhës shqipe.  

    Për këto arsye ka mjaft rëndësi autoqefalia e kishës ortodokse shqiptare. Nuk është hera e parë që kjo autoqefali të jetë rrezikuar nga kisha greke. Duke marrë parasysh dhe të kaluarën e marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-greke, praktikisht nuk mund të lejohej që qoftë edhe i përkohshëm, një grek s`mund të ishte në krye të KOASH-it.                                                                                                                    Albo ketu diskutohet per dallaveret dhe spekullimet qe ka bere Janullatosi ne krye te kishes ortodokse shqiptare se autoqefale nuk mund te quhet me perderisa drejtohet nga nje grek dhe varet nga kisha greke.Gjuha greke e vendosur ne portalin e internetit e tregon qartas kete gje.Per simbolet e flamurit qe te mos te mbetet merak do te pergjigjem shkurt :e lashte: kzistenca e kombit tone eshte shume e vjeter,pra para lindjes se krishtit dhe ne keto troje ka pasur kulture.Kete e tregojne zbulime arkeologjikete hereshme apo qytetet tona shume te lashta si shkodra,Durresi Berati etj.Une do te them kush te garanton ty se simbolet e flamurit me shqiponjen dy krenare bizantinet nuk e kane pas marre prej nesh.Pastaj shqiponjen me dykrere e perdorin edhe gjermanet,serbet etj.Shqiponja jone eshte e vecante,ska si kjo e jona.Me keto simbole ne flamur beri historine Skenderbeu,Me keto simbole e kete flamur u krijua shteti  modern shqiptar dhe ne krenohemi me te.Shpifjet dhe pabesia e grekeve njihen boterisht,ata pretendojne shume gjera ata aleksandrin e maqedonise e kane bere grek ,bile edhe skenderbeun,tani pretendokan edhe flamurin shqiptar.Qenke kredhur keq albo.Une spo bej shume ne kete forum por ndjenjat e mia persa i perket kombit tim skane per te ndryshuar jo tek une por as tek femijet e femijeve te mi.Kam lexuar nje pjese te madhe te postimeve te tua.Me vjen vertet keq per kete kthese 180 gradeshe qe ke pesuar.Cfare te ka ndodhur????

----------


## skampin

> Sabah (me emer turk) ashtu sic ti vret syte gjuha greke ne faqen e KOASH, besoj se ti vret syte edhe flamuri bizantin qe ke poshte emrit, apo jo?
> 
> Apo nuk e ke kuptuar akoma qe edhe ai flamuri ka dale nga Kisha Orthodhokse e "grekerve"?
> 
> Kur ta kuptosh, hajde te hapesh nje teme tjeter ne forum, kesaj here me titull "Perse mbajme nje flamur kombetar si te grekerve e mbare orthodhokseve ne mbare boten?"
> 
> Albo


heeeeeeeeu bre i dogji ketij qe nuk eshte grek.ku e ke lexuar qe kisha otodokse eshte greke me prejardhje?????apo ndoshta Kostandini i Madh ishte grek sipas teje??shqiponja dykrenare qenka greke???sa shtrember e ke lexuar historine mo i (ditur).sllavet i adAptuan shenjat e bizantit se nuk kishin asgje kur erdhen,kurse ruset i moren si paje nga princesha  bizantine qe u martua me carin e tyre.domethenia e shqiponjes eshte perandoria romake me dy kryeqytete njera Roma dhe tjetra fatkeqesish per ju filogreket Kostandinopoja e Kostandinit te Madh ILIR.  ja kevene noten vetes me kohe me mendimet e shkelqiera qe ke mo.

----------


## Albo

> Ai flamuri "ortodoks" ka histori me te vjeter se ortodokset, dhe me te vjeter edhe se shoku Jezu Krisht.
> Shqiponja perpara se te behej "ortodokse" ka qene shpendi i Zeusit, pra pagane. Prandaj here tjere me i kujdesshem kur u ve "targat"simboleve dhe flamujve.
> Dhe ne thelb eshte me shume simbol i pushtetit (pra politik) sesa fetar.


Or tunxh, pa shiko e germo pak neper "kultet pagane" ne Shqiperi se mos e gjesh ate shqiponjen e paganeve. Pastaj kur te mbarosh se germuari, shko e vizito te gjitha kishat e manastiret shekullore orthodhokse ne Shqiperi, dhe shiko atje tek dera e altarit, cfare do te shikosh te gdhendur. Pasi te mbarosh me kishat, shko edhe ne Muzeun Kombetar ne Tirane dhe vizito pavionin e mesjetes. Dhe po pe ne korridor edhe ish-drejtorin e Muzeut, Moikom Zeqon, pyete, me ka derguar ai Albo i forumit qe te mesoj se cili fisnik i pare shqiptar ka perdorur shkabonjen me dy krena. Pergjigjen qe do marresh na e sill ketu qe ta mesojme edhe ne te tjeret.

Njerezit e vegjel qe i tremben se vertetes shpikin te verteta te paqena si e si qe ti bejne bisht se vertetes qe eshte para syve.




> Për këto arsye ka mjaft rëndësi autoqefalia e kishës ortodokse shqiptare. Nuk është hera e parë që kjo autoqefali të jetë rrezikuar nga kisha greke. Duke marrë parasysh dhe të kaluarën e marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-greke, praktikisht nuk mund të lejohej që qoftë edhe i përkohshëm, një grek s`mund të ishte në krye të KOASH-it. Albo ketu diskutohet per dallaveret dhe spekullimet qe ka bere Janullatosi ne krye te kishes ortodokse shqiptare se autoqefale nuk mund te quhet me perderisa drejtohet nga nje grek dhe varet nga kisha greke.Gjuha greke e vendosur ne portalin e internetit e tregon qartas kete gje.Per simbolet e flamurit qe te mos


Mos more sabah, po pse nuk thua ti, une ta bej gjumin rehat se KOASH po ia zgjidh te gjitha hallet ti, se hejbete, ne orthodhokset nuk mbahemi per fort te zgjuar dhe kemi ngelur ne dite te hallit qe te na japesh ca mend ti.

Shiko o ditezi hallet e xhamise e teqese tende, mos u qaj hallin orthodhokseve se sic e ruajten fene e tyre per 2000 vjet, kane per ta ruajtur edhe per 2000 vjet te tjera. Dhe ne e kemi per nder dhe jo per turp qe ne krye te KOASH kemi nje nga orthodhokset misionare me ne ze te shekullit te XX. Dhe bej dhe ti sic bejne ata kreret e komuniteteve te tjera fetare ne Shqiperi, veri veshin, degjo e meso se cfare ka per te thene Kryepeshkopi Anastas, sidomos tani qe flet e shkruan edhe shqip me mire se shume prej jush me lart.




> heeeeeeeeu bre i dogji ketij qe nuk eshte grek.ku e ke lexuar qe kisha otodokse eshte greke me prejardhje?????apo ndoshta Kostandini i Madh ishte grek sipas teje??shqiponja dykrenare qenka greke???sa shtrember e ke lexuar historine mo i (ditur).sllavet i adAptuan shenjat e bizantit se nuk kishin asgje kur erdhen,kurse ruset i moren si paje nga princesha bizantine qe u martua me carin e tyre.domethenia e shqiponjes eshte perandoria romake me dy kryeqytete njera Roma dhe tjetra fatkeqesish per ju filogreket Kostandinopoja e Kostandinit te Madh ILIR. ja kevene noten vetes me kohe me mendimet e shkelqiera qe ke mo.


Or tunxh, po i tregon nje orthodhoksi se kush eshte Shen Konstandini?! 

Albo

----------


## Kavir

> Or tunxh, pa shiko e germo pak neper "kultet pagane" ne Shqiperi se mos e gjesh ate shqiponjen e paganeve. Pastaj kur te mbarosh se germuari, shko e vizito te gjitha kishat e manastiret shekullore orthodhokse ne Shqiperi, dhe shiko atje tek dera e altarit, cfare do te shikosh te gdhendur. Pasi te mbarosh me kishat, shko edhe ne Muzeun Kombetar ne Tirane dhe vizito pavionin e mesjetes. Dhe po pe ne korridor edhe ish-drejtorin e Muzeut, Moikom Zeqon, pyete, me ka derguar ai Albo i forumit qe te mesoj se cili fisnik i pare shqiptar ka perdorur shkabonjen me dy krena. Pergjigjen qe do marresh na e sill ketu qe ta mesojme edhe ne te tjeret.
> 
> Njerezit e vegjel qe i tremben se vertetes shpikin te verteta te paqena si e si qe ti bejne bisht se vertetes qe eshte para syve.
> 
> Albo


Mire  zoti Dhaskal, ashtu sic tua ti eshte. Se ketu ceshtja eshte se kush e vuri i pari ne flamur. 
Justifikimi dhe sofizmi jane batanijet e deshtakut. Se kur s`ka ku te futet, hop mbulon koken me "batanije".

----------


## Kavir

Ne fakt, eshte pak absurde te kerkosh qe te pranohet qe simboli i shqiponjes eshte ca me i vjeter se Kisha, kur kjo Kishe (sikur te mos mjaftonte "huamarrja" e simboleve) na shenjteron ndonje tip qe thoshte qe "Gjuha greke, eshte gjuha e Krishtit".
Per ironi te fatit, edhe vete i madhi Krisht, i vetmi i gjalle pa mekat, sic na thote edhe Marku kur i foli nje grekeje e krahasoi, as me shume e as me pak se me qente.

Nuk e di a ishte e drejte apo jo ky krahasim po ketu jemi ne dileme morale:

A qendron krahasimi i Krishtit, apo Krishti gaboi ne ate rast?

P.S. Dhe si per te shtuar dozen e ironise, ungjilli i Markut u shkrua ne greqisht.

----------


## Maars

*Perse gjuha greke ne KOASH ?*


Pyetje e mire. Kush e do pergjigjen le te lexoje kete shkrimin poshte se ky e shpjegon shume mire perse.
 Cdo gje eshte bere me plan qe nga viti 1992.





Sillet ne gazeten ndryshe nga M. Kokalari
*Ky program i bëhej i njohur popullit të Himarës në shtator 1992*




Të dashur bashkatdhetarë!



Në qendër të vëmendjes

sonë ju kini qenë e do të

jeni vazhdimisht. Men

dojmë për ju, për të ardhmen e fëmijëve tuaj. Pikërisht për këtë kemi krijuar edhe një organizatë të veçantë së cilës i kemi vënë emrin "Himara e lirë vorioepirote dhe minoritare greke".

Derti në mbarim të muajit shtator 1992, kemi programuar këto aktivitete:

1.Vizita të përbashkëta në Korfuz, Janinë , Artë, Pragë, Paramithi, Filat, Himarë, Dhërmi, Palasë , Qeparo, Kudhës, Vuno, Sarandë, Konispol, Dropull.

2.Organizimi i një mbledhjeje të madhe në sheshin "Spiles " të Himarës ose në Potam, ku do të marrin pjesë edhe Sebastianos i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare. Aty do të dorëzohen edhe 4 priftërinj. Do të bëhet një meshë e madhe në Katedralen e Himarës dhe një në atë të Dhërmiut (Spirodhonis e Harallambis). Do të mëshojnë dhespotë Sebastianos e Janullatos. Aty do të flas edhe prifti dhërminjas Klearkos Savas, i dorëzuar në Athinë.

3.Do të nënshkruhej një marrëveshje midis Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare dhe asaj greke për ti pajisur kishat e Vorioepirit në përgjithësi dhe ato të krahinës së Himarës në veçanti me të gjitha sendet e nevojshme. Për palën greke do të firmosen nga hirësitë Sebastianos dhe Janullatos, dhe për palën shqiptarë nga Aleko Dhima, Sekretar i Përgjithshëm.

4.Meshat në Himarë, Dhërmi, Palasë, Vuno, Qeparo, Kudhës do të mbahen në greqisht, sipas marrëveshjes Sebastianos- Janullatos- Dhima.

Do të përcaktohen administrate e krahinës autonome vorioepirote minoritare të Himarës ku do të marrin pjesë njerëzit më të devotshëm nga familjet më të shquara si Bollanot, Milot, Neranxët, Joshët, Ilot, Belerajt,,Rondajt, Zotajt, Dhimojanajt, Dunajt, Aganostajt, Protajt, Janilajt, Pjerot, dafllajt, Bifshajt, Gorecajt, Janijat, Zhupajt, Fotiadhët.

Do të bëhen mesha pëshpëritjesh për Eposin grek 1940-1941 në Livadhet e Shëngjergjit dhe në Skutara, pastaj në Jonomarinë e Shëntheodhor, në Stavridh, në Shenjat: ku ndodhen eshtrat e ushtarëve e oficerëve grekë: Agathoklis, Konstantinis, Mihalis, Jorgor, Periklis, Athanasis, Anastasis, Elefteris, Stellanos, Dhimitris, Grigoris, Kazmas, etj; për të cilët do të ngrihet edhe një përmendore.

5.Do të zhvillohen veprimtari kulturore - artistike si theatro, Estrada, cirk; recitime, simpoziume me temën: " Traditat nuk harrohen, por forcohen", ku do të flasin historianë , poetë, muzikantë, artistë tej. Po ashtu , do të shpërndahen libra të botuara në gjuhën greke në të cilat flitet për vorioepirin, minoritetin, për traditat dhe epopetë. Do të flitet për ndihmën e madhe që i jep Kisha Greke asaj shqiptare, dhe për përpjekjet që bën ajo greke për të mos u shkëputur prej saj ajo shqiptare, e cila kurdoherë ka qene e do të jetë e lidhur me atë greke kundër myslimanizmit e katolicizmit.

6.Do të shpërndahen librat shkollorë grekë për shkollën greke, që do të fillojë në Krahinën e Himarës dhe do të caktohet grupi i parë i mësuesve grekë vullnetarë që do të vinë atje. Me këtë punë do të merren familjet Bollano, prej gjirit të të cilave do të caktohen pjesëtarë me detyra me rëndësi në qeverisjen e Himarës, se Bollanot kanë dhënë prova të mëdha për besnikërinë ndaj atdheut të tyre Greqisë.

7.Në Himarë do të instalohet në stacion Vorioepirot - minoritar që në bashkëpunim me " Omonia-n" do të japë programe të pasura (duke kaluar shumë shpejt dhe në televizive) të kulturës, muzikës e filozofisë greke për të rrënjosur thellë patriotizmin.

8.Do të përpilohet një komunikatë e përbashkët me anën e së cilës do të përcaktohet afati transit i krahinës autonome e Himarës deri në bashkëpunim me atdheun, Greqinë- mëmë.

9.Do të vendoset një linjë e rregullt Korfuz-Himarë, si dhe një tjetër më autobus Janinë-Himarë. Autobusët do të jenë grekë, dhe udhëtimi i himarjotëve vajtje- ardhje do të jetë gratis.

10.Në muajin Nëntor 1992 do të organizohet një takim i dytë me proporcione të mëdha (duke u shtrirë gjer në Tepelenë).



Sekretarja

EFTALIAS PAPADHIMITRIS

Kryetari

RAFAILIDHIS ANDRIKOS

Sekretar I Përgjithshëm

ANTONIOS SOLLARES

----------

